# Heaters for a small shop



## frankson (Mar 27, 2008)

I turned my one car garage into a woodshop. I thought last year that it only being 11X20 an small electrice heater would work. I did not and using two would start blowing circuts. So now I decided to put in a 45k BTU hot forced air unit (propane) so I can turn it on and come back after making a cup of coffee to a toasty place to work in winter. FYI- I am planning on adding an addition in 1 or 2 years to double the size. Before I go and buy this uint that I can hang from the cieling what other options are there for me to explore. My big concer is about fire from airbourne sawdust. I also feel that this may be usful to filter the air by using the fan only with warmer weather.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

HOTDAWG by Modine has a model that uses outside air for combustion. I've had a 45,000btu model for going on 3 years and it is super.
Check it out at: http://www3.modine.com/v2portal/page/portal/modine/modineMarketsDefault/modine_com/markets/building_HVAC/market_level_3_content_013.htm

http://www3.modine.com/v2portal/page/portal/modine/modineMarketsDefault/modine_com/markets/building_HVAC/level_4_content_014.htm


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Your heater should be rated for Class II or III, Division 1 Hazardous locations per the National Electrical Code.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree with John, the Modine heater works well. I have had one for years in my shop. Of course if you are going to do finishing, you will have to turn the fan off so it doesnt blow dust around. A good air filter and dust collector helps.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I guess I don't count for much in needing to heat in winter, but here in TX, I heat an 18×20 garage workshop with a 1600 watt oil filled radiator. It works beautifully, no flames or sparks to ignite sawdust or anything else…

Insulating the shop would help a LOT I bet…


----------



## BurtC (Oct 30, 2009)

I too have a small shop that I keep at 50 degrees full time with one of those oil filled radiator type heaters. My shop is insulated so it does not work very hard. I wipe any dust from the fins just to be safe. If I plan on using the shop I go out and kick on an additions space heater for about 30 minutes and it is nice and warm in there. While sawing, I do not run the space heater. Having a filtration system (Jet 1000B) in there is a must.


----------

